# New member from UGLE land



## julesthebit (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi everybody

I just joined, and I recognise one or two names here. Here's my intro.

I've been a Freemason over 30 years. I'm a PM of 5 Lodges, some of them more than once.

Currently WM of Meridian Lodge, 4106 in London. I should have been installing my successor later this month. He was to be the Centenary WM, but because of the suspension of Masonic activity here it looks like I will do a 2nd year.

Good to be here and looking forward to discussions.

S&F, Jules


----------



## Chaz (Apr 8, 2020)

Greetings from Colorado, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 8, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## streeter (Apr 9, 2020)

julesthebit said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I just joined, and I recognise one or two names here. Here's my intro.
> 
> ...



Hello Bro. Jules,

I'm Robert. Born Redhill  Surrey. Now living Bristol Tennessee. Naturalized US Citizen. PM in both Massachusetts. twice. Once in Tennessee. Home Lodge Ifield Crawley Sussex. Manor Royal 8296. Be safe in tough times. R.


----------



## Scoops (Apr 9, 2020)

Greetings from Westminster #7532, Province of Cheshire

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## julesthebit (Apr 9, 2020)

streeter said:


> Hello Bro. Jules,
> 
> I'm Robert. Born Redhill  Surrey. Now living Bristol Tennessee. Naturalized US Citizen. PM in both Massachusetts. twice. Once in Tennessee. Home Lodge Ifield Crawley Sussex. Manor Royal 8296. Be safe in tough times. R.


Hi Robert

Good to hear from you. I live in Kent, not so very far from Redhill.

Take care!

Jules


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 9, 2020)

julesthebit said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I just joined, and I recognise one or two names here. Here's my intro.
> 
> ...


Who?


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 9, 2020)

Welcome from the far west.


----------



## julesthebit (Apr 10, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> Who?


You


----------



## Mike Martin (Apr 17, 2020)

Alright Jules


----------



## julesthebit (Apr 18, 2020)

Mike Martin said:


> Alright Jules


So far thanks Mike. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 20, 2020)

Greetings Bro Jules.

PM x 5.. that sounds like an interesting story to share...


----------



## julesthebit (Apr 21, 2020)

Bloke said:


> Greetings Bro Jules.
> 
> PM x 5.. that sounds like an interesting story to share...


Hi Bloke

Here's a little of my history:

My mother Lodge is Southend-on-Sea, 6484 in Essex, UK. I was initiated in 1983 and installed as WM by my father in 1992.

I heard Lord Northampton, who was Asst GM at the time, talk about his view of the future of Freemasonry, and in particular London. It was inspiring and I decided to join a London Lodge. I joined The Adams Lodge, 3122 in 1996 and was WM in 1999 and 2011.

At that time initiates in London tended to be in their 50s or 60s and I thought about how Freemasonry might be made more attractive to younger people. A particular problem was Lodges that tyle at 4pm on weekdays. It's really difficult for younger people to get away from work to attend Lodge so early. I found a group of like-minded people who wanted a London Lodge that met on Saturday mornings. We found Meridian Lodge, 4106 which was just about to return its warrant due to declining membership numbers. A group of us joined in 2004 and re-shaped the Lodge, I was WM in 2006 and again in 2019. I should be installing my successor for the centenary year on Saturday, but due to the suspension that's not going to happen and it looks like I will serve another year.

Some Masonic friends in Essex thought that some of Meridian's ideas might work there and we petitioned for a warrant to create West Essex Meridian Lodge, 9821. I was founding Senior Warden in 2007 and WM in 2008.

A group of younger Freemasons were chatting on Facebook and decided they would like to be in a Lodge together. I offered to help and we all joined Tetragon Lodge, 6302 which became the 4th London Lodge in UGLE's Universities Scheme. I was secretary for a while, and when I handed over the pen I intended to sit on the back benches and take a rest. The SD emigrated and the WM asked if I would stand in as a temporary replacement. I happily did that, and at the end of the year I was asked to stay in the line. I was WM in 2015; I never thought that might happen.

That's some of my Craft  history. I'm quite involved in other orders too, but that's another story.

S&F, Jules


----------



## streeter (Apr 21, 2020)

julesthebit said:


> Hi Bloke
> 
> Here's a little of my history:
> 
> ...


Brilliant Brother Jules, Do wish we had more like you. Sincerely, Robert.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 21, 2020)

Welcome Brother Jules


----------



## Bloke (Apr 21, 2020)

julesthebit said:


> Hi Bloke
> 
> Here's a little of my history:
> 
> ...


Thank you !
I was involved in something similar - young Freemasons (<40) who wanted to be together in a lodge so one was founded. It became 10 years old last year. It also meets on Saturdays for similar reasons. While lodges generally start here at 7:30 pm on a weekday, and most masonic activity is Monday through Thursday nights, those young men say Saturday is the one day of the week they can be assured not to be caught at work. They lovely thing was, even on foundation, those young men were able to perform degrees themselves... like you, I became the WM of that lodge when the SW stepped out of the line.. 

We hear a lot about the Universities Scheme - how successful is it ?


----------



## Scoops (Apr 22, 2020)

Bloke said:


> We hear a lot about the Universities Scheme - how successful is it ?



I can't speak for the scheme as a whole, but if the University of Chester lodge is typical, then swimmingly! They regularly have multiple initiations and have to request assistance from other lodges to pass and raise members. This has a knock on effect on the other lodges, giving them work to do during lean spells. 

I believe their current WM is the first student candidate to work through the line. 


Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## julesthebit (Apr 22, 2020)

Scoops said:


> I can't speak for the scheme as a whole, but if the University of Chester lodge is typical, then swimmingly! They regularly have multiple initiations and have to request assistance from other lodges to pass and raise members. This has a knock on effect on the other lodges, giving them work to do during lean spells.
> 
> I believe their current WM is the first student candidate to work through the line.
> 
> ...


Hi Richard

I think UGLE's Universities Scheme is working very well. There are over 80 Lodges in the Scheme now. Part of the expansion was by bringing in the Medical and Legal Lodges.

There is now a process for Lodges to join the Scheme. The plan is that member Lodges should be run by the new, younger members for their benefit. A transition team joins en masse, takes over from the current team of officers and fills the offices while new members are initiated, or in some cases join. Those new members then gradually take over from the transition team. I was the Scheme liaison officer for one of these transitions and it went smoothly, though it can be quite a lot of work.

These younger members learn faster than us older guys and tend to be very good at learning the ritual and requirements. The most noticeable difference between these Lodges and mainstream ones is that under-graduates sometimes change location after graduating. They can need help finding Freemasonry in their new home location. This works both ways, in London we get Freemasons who were initiated in a Lodge a long distance away and who join the London Scheme lodges because that's where they now live.

Entirely agree about getting other Lodges to help with Degrees. Sometimes other Scheme Lodges help out, but Meridian, 4106 where I am WM has helped out on several occasions while not being a member of the Scheme.

If you get the opportunity, when normality resumes come and visit.

S&F, Jules


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 23, 2020)

julesthebit said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I just joined, and I recognise one or two names here. Here's my intro.
> 
> ...


Greetings and welcome


----------

